# Krib Tankmate Suggestions



## BobbyBray (Jun 13, 2009)

So I _think_ I've figured out what I want to stock in my tank. I've got a 29 gallon (30x18x12) tank with a penguin 200 bio wheel filter, sand substrate and some tuffa rock for hiding places and decoration. I would like to try a pair of kribs in the tank, and am curious what kind of tank mates would be complimentary.

I found a suggestion saying that some Synodontis nigriventris "Upside-down Cat" and Nann. unitaeniatus "1-lined African Tetra" would work. What about barbs or serpae tetras? My idea was to do a small school of fish that would add some movement and color. I originally thought about doing a single rainbow, convict or jewel with the kribs, but from what I've read I don't think that would be wise.

So long story short, what would you guys suggest as either dither tank mates, or perhaps one large 'center piece' fish?

Thanks!


----------



## BobbyBray (Jun 13, 2009)

Nobody has any advice at all?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hiu as dithers, yu can try with african tetras like Arnoldichtys, Micralestes, Alestes or Phenacogrammus.
xris


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

could give some giant danios a try.


----------

